# 1st to 4th? What's up with that?



## dmilam (Nov 1, 2004)

I just cruised through the threads and was surprised no other comments have been made about the 1st to 4th restricted shifting. Doesn't anyone else find that function frustrating. Why should the car tell me how I am going to shift? Is there any way to disable this really fine option? :shutme


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

*there are threads on it*

CAGS computer aided gear selection


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Not much has been made because this has been a feature with the 6spd for over 10 years. There are two ways to "fix" the problem. First, get a CAGS eliminator. Second, learn how to drive so that it doesn't happen. Over the first 2k in mine, I have to actually work the car to cause the skip shift to occur.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

*fuel economy*

Ok here's the deal. Those fuel economy numbers are generated on the FTP ( federal test procedure ) City and HWY cycles on vehicle rolls. The results are weighted towards the city test. Big deal you say !! Well the shift schedule used on the vehicle rolls must also happen in the real world driving, Viola! the dreaded skip shift solenoid is required to insure production cars also 
'skip' shift.
As has been mentioned it can be circumvented with throttle manuevers ( deeper throttle )or the CAGS device that disables the skip shift solenoid. I know there has been some discussion on fuel economy, but my Auto gets 19 to 20 local roads and 21 to 22 on the highway. It appears many of the low 12 to 13 numbers are with the M6. I've offen wondered if it is because of the deep throttle being used to miss skip shift or the disabled solenoid and now the M6 is going through ALL the gears instead of being short shifted by the solenoid? At any rate as has been pointed out it has been used for many years on the six speed box.


----------



## the UPS guy (Nov 1, 2004)

*cheap fix for skip shift*

Hey folks there is a web site called Parts For Your Car (PFYC.com) Click the GTO store link and they have a skip shift eliminator for $16. Says very easy install (famous last words). Course I wouldn't as this could void the warranty. Lots of other good stuff for the GTO like heaters for the seats K& N air and oil filters, GTO logo mats etc... I did order parts from this company few years ago for my Grand Prix GTP and was very happy with fast delivery and good quality aftermarket parts.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

*1st to 4th Bypass*

You can buy the CAGS eliminator from PFYC.com or you can check LS1.com for a cheaper way to eliminate the CAGS. Whatever you do, don't buy the thing off Ebay like I did. I paid $13 for a 2200 resistor and some shoddy instructions. If I didn't know cars well or the internet I would have been SOL.
I'm not sure how much a 2200 resistor costs at Radio shack but I bet I could have done this mod for like $5 or less if I would have seen LS1.com sooner. 

Are there any other cheap mods for the LS1 other than the bypass on the Throttle body and the K&N filter?


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

I bought the cags eliminator and ask my dealer if it would void the warranty. He said no problem, go ahead an install it. I did and enjoy driving it more now that I don't have to wonder if it will go into second or not.


----------

